# Phrag. Jason Fischer



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2007)

from Orchids Limited, good flower typical bad photo


----------



## DukeBoxer (Nov 23, 2007)

Eric, now I see why your pictures are so bad, it's hard for you to get a steady footing with all those trays of plants around. I'd take the same kind of pictures if I was trying not to step on this tray or that tray also.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 23, 2007)

All he needs is a tripod.

Nice flower, Eric.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 23, 2007)

You make me feel better, I blame it on the camera, it can't be the operater!
Does look like a REALLY nice JF!


----------



## Candace (Nov 23, 2007)

Good, dark color.


----------



## Gilda (Nov 23, 2007)

Nice red !!


----------



## phrag guy (Nov 24, 2007)

looking good, like to see another picture when fully open


----------



## Sangii (Nov 24, 2007)

looking really good !


----------



## Brabantia (Nov 24, 2007)

Very nice and good shape.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 26, 2007)

A more open photo but doesn't capture the color.


----------



## toddybear (Nov 28, 2007)

Great shape and colour, even if blurry!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 28, 2007)

That's my fancy 3-D effect ala Matt Gore!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 27, 2007)

*Temporary multi*


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 27, 2007)

That's one I never had any luck with! The color reminds me of my Mystique, but then again MDC is a fairly dark one too!


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice color but still blurry!!

Ramon


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 27, 2007)

That's a great red.


----------



## toddybear (Dec 28, 2007)

It's the photographer, not the camera...no camera could take such blurry pics!oke:

Eric, why not take the pics from a distance then crop them. Your camera seems OK for distant objects...better still, GET A GOOD CAMERA!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 28, 2007)

toddybear said:


> It's the photographer, not the camera...no camera could take such blurry pics!oke:
> 
> Eric, why not take the pics from a distance then crop them. Your camera seems OK for distant objects...better still, GET A GOOD CAMERA!



Eric - I'm not picking on you but I have to agree with Todd. I'm SOOO happy with my new Nikon 40X. It was soo fustrating to take picture after picture & delete, delete, delete. Another thing that might help - the background is in focus but not your subject, so 1)you're too close as Todd indicated & 2) if your camera has auto focus, it's got too many objects to focus on!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 28, 2007)

Actually, if you look closely, absolutely no part, near or far, is in focus! It's just this skill I have combined with the latest technological advances in digital photography. :crazy:


----------



## toddybear (Dec 28, 2007)

Then my advice is place the camera in the middle of 5th Ave and do yourself a favor!


----------



## charlie c (Dec 28, 2007)

Aah, give the guy a break. 

At least he's never going to have to chase anybody down for using his photos on Ebay without permission. 

charlie c


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 28, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Actually, if you look closely, absolutely no part, near or far, is in focus! It's just this skill I have combined with the latest technological advances in digital photography. :crazy:


well OK - I was trying to be nice BUT then there's Todd....
who is full of good suggestions!
and Charlie's got a good point too!


----------

